# 1938 Elgin Bluebird



## DuncanM (Apr 24, 2019)

Picked this up last week at a swap meet, and had originally thought it was a Robin. 
Turns out to be an Ivory 1938 Bluebird! The original paint had been removed before they painted it green, but still has some under the fenders and in the bottom bracket. It’s missing the tank, but hopefully I can find someone who can make one from wood. I don’t have much history on it, and unfortunately can’t get in contact with the seller. Hopefully I’ll catch him at the next show and see if he can try to hunt for the missing parts.
Special thanks to Jeremiah and Nick for all the help and information!


----------



## catfish (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2019)

I know someone who is planning to 3D print a 38 BB tank for himself. I'll check & see how his project is going & if he'd consider making another.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 26, 2019)

Great bikes, way more rare than the 36/37 version.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 11, 2019)

DuncanM said:


> Picked this up last week at a swap meet, and had originally thought it was a Robin.
> Turns out to be an Ivory 1938 Bluebird! The original paint had been removed before they painted it green, but still has some under the fenders and in the bottom bracket. It’s missing the tank, but hopefully I can find someone who can make one from wood. I don’t have much history on it, and unfortunately can’t get in contact with the seller. Hopefully I’ll catch him at the next show and see if he can try to hunt for the missing parts.
> Special thanks to Jeremiah and Nick for all the help and information!
> 
> View attachment 985864



Looking good! Please share updates!!


----------



## volksboy57 (May 11, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> Great bikes, way more rare than the 36/37 version.
> 
> View attachment 987183



Dear lord! That is a nice bird! Nice flock of birds!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 14, 2019)

Great find good luck to you on the project


----------



## DuncanM (Jun 16, 2019)

With a few parts from another bike, I was able to ride it around the block for the first time! Probably it’s first ride in decades too. I’d like to take it on the local Hurricane Coaster ride before it gets torn apart for restoration.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 16, 2019)

Good luck on the project looks like it’ll be a cool restoration


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2019)

John G04 said:


> It’ll look like this one day! Good luck on the project looks like it’ll be a cool restoView attachment 1016151View attachment 1016151





Uhhh nope. Go back and look at post #4 and Bob's bike. The '38 was a totally different animal from the earlier BBs. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2019)

DuncanM said:


> View attachment 1016150
> 
> View attachment 1016149
> 
> With a few parts from another bike, I was able to ride it around the block for the first time! Probably it’s first ride in decades too. I’d like to take it on the local Hurricane Coaster ride before it gets torn apart for restoration.




Look forward to seeing you at the ride! Hopefully 14 July will be a "go". V/r Shawn


----------

